

To page or to scroll?  - Garbage
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/08/page-scroll-flip-digital-book-design.html

======
pwg
Sadly the article reflects a bit of "old style" thinking where paging or
scrolling is an either-or situation. But the beauty of digital content is that
it does not have to be an either-or, it can be both. Those who like paging can
have paging, those who prefer scrolling can have scrolling, and the content
itself is otherwise identical. It only requires the viewer be designed to
provide both modes of viewing the content.

